# tengo que comprar woofers 15'



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo que comprar 2 parlantes (woofer) de 15' de 200wrms y pico.. Que me recomiendan comprar? no quiero gastar guasada, algo que medianamente sea bueno. No tengo ni idea de los precios. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> ...no quiero gastar guasada, algo que medianamente sea bueno.


Estás pidiendo que sea gordo y que no pese.
Selenium no suele ser muy caro y es decentemente bueno (hablo de las gamas bajas), Eminence es mejor y más caro, igual que Peavey (no todas las líneas, ojo), JBL y EV. Las gamas más bajas de estos últimos entran más o menos en la gama de precios de los otros dos.
Rondan los 400/500 pesos cada uno (hay peaveys más baratos) y quizá consigas algunos Selenium por un poco menos: El 15pw4 ronda los 60/70 dólares. No digo que sea bueno, sólo que está relativamente barato.

Más baratos son los chinos sin marca (esos que vienen en un container y cada uno le pega el sticker propio). Son más baratos y son peores.
Y Jahro... Ni se te ocurra.

Ah, los X-Pro (chinos con sticker) rondan los 30 dólares.

Saludos


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 16, 2010)

Segun lo que me decis, selenium es tentador.. Tenia en vista los pw3, que diferencia tienen con los pw4? lo unico que distingo es el rango de frecuencias a las que responde. Donde puedo conseguir los pw a 60/70 dolares?
Un loco me queria vender los chinos, dijo q*UE* vienen en una caja toda blanca sin marca.. q*UE* tal son esos? son peores en calidad de sonido o en que se pueden romper?... o en las dos cosas jajaja!


----------



## Nimer (Abr 16, 2010)

Esquivá los GBR, MOON, y toda marca china porque no cubre tus expectativas de potencia.
Yo tengo un par de Seleniums 15PW3, son de 250W rms, campana de fundición, y una sensibilidad de 98dB @1W/1m. Cuestan $360 aprox.. Buscalos en ML. YO los recomiendo porque me tienen contento.. Si querés algo mejor, pensá en Eminence, pero ahí el bolsillo duele.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 17, 2010)

¿Por que lo quieres de 200Wrms?

Te digo, lo primero que hay que buscar de un altavoz, cualquiera. Son todas su especificaciones, sin dejar de lado los parámetros T/S. Lo cual es indispensable para hacer la caja acústica.

También te informo que la sensación de que _suena duro_ o _se oye muy fuerte_ lo dicta la presión sonora, la cual viene expresada con la sensibilidad en dB y como segundo plano, la potencia. Así como lo expresa *Nimer*.  

¿Lo vas a usar para bajos, sub bajos? Hay que ver la respuesta en frecuencia del woofer que escojas por debajo de 80Hz.


La elección de un buen altavoz viene dado en función de la aplicación que le quieras dar. Y para saber eso, hay que cuestionarse mucho.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 17, 2010)

*Yoangel Lazaro* Los voy a usar para bajos y sub bajos, porque no voy a poner un subwoofer, entonces medianamente tiene que cumplir las 2 funciones.

En realidad el selenium pw3 es el que mas me tienta por su respuesta en frecuencia 40 a 4000hz, contra 55 a 4400hz del pw4.

Manual PW3: http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/257_pdfManual.pdf
Manual PW4: http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/249_pdfManual.pdf

Respuesta en frecuencia PW3


Respuesta en frecuencia PW4


A estos woofers tengo pensado ponerlos en una caja con 2 drivers RS-210D y dos Super Tweeters RS-225ST, cuya frecuencia de corte inferior, es decir, entre el woofer que compre y el driver, todavia no decidí.. cosa que me tiene preocupado.

Estaba viendo en la pagina de selenium, la seccion de productos-subwoofers... en general, todos los subwoofers tienen respuesta en frecuencia aproximadamente de 30 a 2000hz. Podrian ser una alternativa mejor si es que quiero que haya tambien buenos sub bajos??? es decir, no comprar los pw y poner directamente un par de estos?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 17, 2010)

Si tienes driver de compresión no deberías de preocuparte tanto por el corte superior. Mas bien por el inferior del woofer para tener mejores graves. Aunque si te pones a observar detenidamente las gráficas de frecuencia e impedancia son casi las mismas, salvo que el PW4 llega un poquito mas arriba. Pero no es tan importante porque dependiendo de los datos de tu driver, que si es decente, puede manejar frecuencias desde lo 2-3Khz, en donde la presencia del woofer no es necesaria.

Si la comparación es entre ellos dos, mi elección, y juzgando solamente por las gráficas de frecuencia, me decido por el PW4. La curva se ve mejor en baja frecuencia, y tengo rato comparándolas.

Y te digo, que muy buenos sub bajos no vas a tener porque en las especificaciones, te están diciendo que la respuesta a 40Hz es a -10dB (aunque en la gráfica parece que la atenuación fuese de unos -15dB), lo cual es mucha atenuación, por lo que pasaría desapercibida. Yo diría que el PW4 trabaja decente hasta 70Hz (ve la gráfica) 

Para subwoofer no creo que te rinda. Ahora si piensas hacer una caja, del estilo _full range_, las cosas cambian un poco. 

Si quieres oír un sub bajos la respuesta tiene que ser "plana" desde 40Hz hasta ~120Hz, en casos ideales debe ser "plano" desde 20Hz hasta ~120Hz, lo cual es casi irreal en los altavoces hechos para Audio Profesional. Obviamente habrá que hacerle un corte superior a los ~120Hz para que no reproduzca mas nada después de ahí.  

Si tu quieres trabajar esos woofer's de 70Hz hasta 2,3-4Khz ya no serían sub bajos, sino mas bien bajos o medio-bajos. Ya que tratas de cruzarlo con el driver, sería un sistema _full range_, así como esta caja, pero adicionando el tweeter:



Ya que, los sub bajos andan casi siempre en cajas solas, se deben de complementar con cajas que reproduzcan frecuencias medias y altas, y no deber de reproducir mas allá de ~200Hz:



.
.
.

Disculpa no me había percatado del texto que agregaste. 


emiliano17 dijo:


> Estaba viendo en la pagina de selenium, la seccion de productos-subwoofers... en general, todos los subwoofers tienen respuesta en frecuencia aproximadamente de 30 a 2000hz. Podrian ser una alternativa mejor si es que quiero que haya tambien buenos sub bajos??? es decir, no comprar los pw y poner directamente un par de estos?


Como te mencionaba, lo ideal es que tenga una respuesta plana desde 20Hz, pero es muy pero muy aceptable que un Subwoofer comience en 40Hz y mas discreto en 50Hz con una atenuación de -3dB (si, así de mal, los woofer para Audio Profesional no dan muy buenos sub bajos, teóricamente. Ya que tienen una Fs relativamente alta), lo demás queda en la fabricación y diseño de la caja, y un poco de ecualización.  

Y te repito un subwoofer debe tener un LPF cuando mucho mucho en 200Hz (y quizás exagero), yo corto el sub bajo de 90 a 120Hz depende del tipo de canción que escuche, pero como el corte lo hago desde la tarjeta de sonido de la pc solo muevo unos hertz y ya, pero tambien depende del diseño de la caja del sub y de todo el sistema.

Tengo algunos problemas para entrar a la pagina de Selenium. Pero si esas especificaciones de 30Hz siguen siendo a -10dB, habría que fijarse mejor en la gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia y en la de impedancia.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 17, 2010)

*Yoangel Lazaro *¿Que es un driver a compresion? Mi driver responde de 600hz a 10khz segun el fabricante y tiene la frecuencia de resonancia a los 647hz aproximadamente. 
Mi idea es hacer un sistema de tres vias. Los cortes que seleccione a priori, utilizando filtros pasivos, son 1300hz y 4200hz.. no se si estoy errado.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 17, 2010)

Un driver de compresión es, lo que tu dices *driver*, pasa que es el nombre completo. En otros lados le dicen *Motor de Compresión*. Varias formas de llamar el mismo objeto, en este caso.

Yo entiendo que tu quieres hacer dos cajas, cada una con un woofer, un driver y un tweeter. Y si, es un sistema 3 vías. 

Y es muy válido usar ese woofer de 15" PW3 o PW4 de Selenium. 

Me dices que la Frecuencia Resonante (Fs) del driver es en 647Hz, por lo que el corte mínimo recomendado debería estar por encima de esa frecuencia. 

Claramente en la gráfica de los Selenium's se pudiera hacer un corte superior en 2Khz, pero si lo quieres hacer en 1,3Khz, no hay drama. 

Infiero que el driver debe tener un diafragma bastante grande para tener Fs en ~650Hz. Lo cual es bueno para los medios, pero no tan bueno para la frecuencia mas aguda, por lo que veo bien incorporar un Tweeter. 

Pero pienso (a ciegas porque no tengo una gráfica) que se esta limitando mucho al driver con el corte superior a 4,2Khz. Yo pensaría en "alargar" ese corte a unos 8Khz. Y de ahí en adelante que se encargue el tweeter. Aunque si el tweeter reproduce bien desde 4,2Khz no hay problema, es solo una opinión personal. 


Lo demás estaría en diseñar la caja y los filtros, con su respectiva ecualización para tener una curva lo mas "plana" posible, "igualando" sensibilidades de los componentes. Lo que yo dejaría para otro tema donde hay personas especializadas. En https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ te pueden ayudar con la caja y en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ te ayudan con los filtros. Todo esto para mantener un orden en pro de la comunidad del foro y no acarrear mas trabajo a los moderadores, respectivamente.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 18, 2010)

Yo hice algunas mediciones para estimar la curva de impedancia de mi driver, medio como resultado lo siguiente, como podes ver a partir de los 4khz la impedancia aumenta mucho, por eso elegi esa frecuencia para cortar..
Pregunta: ¿No estaria desperdiciando el driver cortandolo a 1300hz?

FRECUENCIA	VOLTAJE(V)	CORRIENTE(mA)	IMPEDANCIA(Ohm)
600hz		0,668		74,2		9,002					
650hz		0,672		60,7		11,071		       
700hz		0,672		59,6		11,275
750hz		0,668		70,8		9,435
800hz		0,667		75,9		8,787
850hz		0,668		80,5		8,298
900hz		0,677		82,3		8,226
950hz		0,679		76,8		8,841
1000hz		0,684		75,9		9,012
1500hz		0,736		90,1		8,168
2000hz		0,790		90,7		8,710
3000hz		0,876		93,3		9,389
4000hz		0,945		91,3		10,350
5000hz		1,002		86,5		11,58
6000hz		1,050		81,7		12,852
7000hz		1,070		75,8		14,11
8000hz		1,122		70,8		15,847
9000hz		1,145		66,1		17,322
10000hz		1,160		59,7		19,430

Sin dudas que tanto el pw3 y pw4 responden perfectamente hasta 1300hz, como vos decis


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 19, 2010)

Te entiendo Emiliano, pasa que solo tienes la impedancia. Por lo que no podrás saber si así como aumenta la impedancia también aumenta la sensibilidad en dB y la respuesta pueda ser "plana" mas arriba de 4Khz.

No, no estas "desperdiciando" el driver por cortarlo a 1,3Khz pero personalmente si creo que al cortarlo a 4,2Khz, ya que es primera vez que veo un driver llegue tan bajo, aunque repito, para saberlo habría que ver la curva en respuesta en frecuencia pero como no la tenemos es un poco complicado. Espero que alguien mas te pueda ayudar con esta parte. 

¿Haz podido medir la frecuencia resonante del tweeter? Veo muy bajo esos 4,2Khz para enlazar a un tweeter desde ahí.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 20, 2010)

si, lo medí y los resultados no fueron los esperados, me parece que tiene una impedancia muy alta.. Super Driver RS-225SD

FRECUENCIA	VOLTAJE(V)	CORRIENTE(mA)	IMPEDANCIA(Ohm) 14

1500hz		0,663		59,5		11,14
2000hz		0,706		71,1		9,93
2500hz		0,747		70,5		10,98
3000hz		0,778		76,0		10,23
3500hz		0,808		75,2		10,74
4000hz		0,834		75,8		11,00
4500hz		0,859		75,2		11,42
5000hz		0,881		74,2		11,87
5500hz		0,902		70,3		12,83
6000hz		0,920		70,9		12,97
6500hz		0,936		69,2		13,52
7000hz		0,951		67,9		14,00
7500hz		0,964		67,1		14,36
8000hz		0,976		65,3		14,94
8500hz		0.986		63,8		15,45
9000hz		0,994		61,9		16,06
9500hz		1,001		60,5		16,54
10000hz		1,006		59,1		17,02

11000hz		1,012		56,0		18,07

12000hz		1,013		53,6		18,90

13000hz		1,008		50,6		19,92

14000hz		1,000		47,4		21,09

15000hz		0,987		44,2		22,33

16000hz		0,971		40,5		23,97

17000hz		0,952		38,0		25,05


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 20, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> lo medí y los resultados no fueron los esperados, me parece que tiene una impedancia muy alta


No tiene porqué ser así como piensas, ya que puede que suba la impedancia en conjunto con la sensibilidad del tweeter, por lo que necesitará menos potencia para alcanzar el mismo SPL, y en el mejor caso sea una respuesta "plana". 

A mi lo que me extraña que aún a 1,5Khz no se percibe la frecuencia resonante del tweeter. 
Me surge la duda ¿el multimetro que usas está calificado para medir en esas frecuencias?


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 20, 2010)

jaja, perdon pero no lo habia tenido en cuenta :S ni bien sepa eso te aviso


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 21, 2010)

Pido disculpas, no tuve en cuenta que mi multimetro tiene un Bandwidth de 40 a 400 Hz, entonces las mediciones de impedancia que hice son incorrectas. Gracias Yoangel Lazaro.
Si no tengo ningun tipo de informacion acerca de la respuesta de mis driver y tweeters roadstar.. que frecuencia de corte superior e inferior elijo para mi sistema de 3 vias? que me recomiendan?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 21, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> Pido disculpas, no tuve en cuenta que mi multimetro tiene un Bandwidth de 40 a 400 Hz


Nada que disculpar Emiliano, todo bien. Mas bien, para mi es agradable compartir contigo. Ademas también voy aprendiendo. 


emiliano17 dijo:


> Si no tengo ningun tipo de informacion acerca de la respuesta de mis driver y tweeters...


Bueno, sabes que la Fs del driver está en 647Hz, por lo que yo lo usaría de 800Hz hacia arriba, pero los altavoces 15" reproducen mas allá de 1Khz, por lo que un corte de 1,3Khz al driver lo veo bien, ya que disiparía/soportaría mayor potencia (en 1,3Khz) que haciéndole un corte en 700Hz, por decir algo. Y recuerda que tienes la posibilidad de medir esa curva de impedancia como bien lo hiciste, pero con un multimetro que tolere ese margen de frecuencias.


emiliano17 dijo:


> que frecuencia de corte superior e inferior elijo para mi sistema de 3 vias? que me recomiendan?


Mira, aquí no sabría muy bien que decirte, sería relativo. Ya que estaría como "caminado a ciegas". 

El woofer 15" lo cortaría entre 1 y 1,5Khz, de ahí en adelante el driver hasta 8-10Khz, siguiendo con el tweeter hasta donde llegue.  

Siempre sería mejor medirlo. Si quieres te pasas por el tema de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ (y lees detalladamente desde el principio) donde se ha calculado y debatido bastante sobre los cortes de frecuencia (y muchas veces de manera relativa).


El tweeter que tienes ¿es tipo _domo_ o _bala_? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/tweeter-domo-bala-6953/ o ¿es otro tipo de tweeter?
Infiriendo que sea tipo bala, no deberías de tener problemas con que reproduzca 20Khz o un poco mas allá, mas bien habría que colocarle una resistencia para atenuarlo un poco, ya que por su alta sensibilidad te podría parecer muy "metálico" o "chillón". Aunque también puede ser factible moderar la acentuación de agudos con un ecualizador.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 21, 2010)

Mira, lei el post que me dejaste ahí, pero no logro distinguir si mis tweeter son bala o domo. Creo que por el rango de frecuencias que reproduce es domo, pues dice que llega hasta 15khz.

La fs del driver 647Hz es un dato erroneo, porque lo consegui midiendo incorrectamente con mi multimetro que responde bien hasta 400hz. Con lo cual no se la frecuencia de resonancia tampoco y no dispongo de un instrumento capaz de medir a tan alta frecuencia. Por este motivo escojo el corte inferior a 1,3khz. El corte superior creo que andaria por los 6 o 7khz, pues mi driver responde de 600hz a 10khz, y el tweeter responde de 800hz a 15hz.
Ahora estoy diseñando los filtros y en estos dias iré a comprar los woofers 

Estuve viendo amplificadores.
SKP MAX410 135Wrms x 2 a 8ohms, 200Wrms x 2 a 4ohms, $980
SKP MAX710 250Wrms x 2 a 8ohms, 350Wrms x 2 a 4ohms, $1210

Cual crees que iria bien para tirar los 2 woofer (pw3 o pw4, de 15' 250wrms) mas los 2 driver y los 2 tweeter?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 22, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> pero no logro distinguir si mis tweeter son bala o domo.


Una foto del que tienes vendría bien. 



emiliano17 dijo:


> y el tweeter responde de 800hz a 15hz


Discúlpame pero hasta ahora no he visto que un tweeter trabaje desde "tan abajo". 800Hz es una frecuencia muy baja para ese tipo de componente, para mi, que ese es otro driver que tienes. Ya que aquí lo mencionaste:


emiliano17 dijo:


> parece que tiene una impedancia muy alta.. *Super Driver* RS-225SD


Creo que erraste al colocar SD porque parece que es ST, como lo escribiste aquí y _aquí_.
Sin embargo, _aquí_ mencionaste que responde desde 1,5khz a 15khz (proporcionados por el fabricante). Entonces no es 800Hz.  

Siendo así, yo te recomiendo que coloques uno de los dos y armas un sistema de 2 vías, es menos complicado de armar y seguro tendrás mejor calidad. En este caso me quedaría con el RS-225*ST* que por lo menos llega hasta 15Khz, como tu dices que especifica el fabricante. Y el punto de cruce entre el Woofer y el Tweeter quedaría en 1,5-2Khz o un poco mas arriba si escoges el PW4.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Estuve viendo amplificadores... Cual crees que iria bien?


Cualquiera de los dos te iría bien, pero con el SKP MAX710 sentirás mas presión sonora porque tiene casi el doble de potencia, que el otro. Lo que se traduce técnicamente en una ganancia de 3dB.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 22, 2010)

Tenes razon, por ser un tweeter no puede ser que empiece desde 800hz, deben ser datos erroneos que ponen en internet.. porque lo lei en internet, pero si es un tweeter y se llama RS-225ST, por lo tanto mi sistema va a ser de 3 vias. Ya calcule los filtros, ni bien pueda pongo un esquema con los filtros y las fotos de mis componentes.
Aca tenes una de los teeters..



Cuando te pregunte por los amplificadores era para saber con cual de los dos aprovecho al maximo los componentes.. creo que max700.


----------

